# Michael Jackson is dead



## CrackerJax (Jun 25, 2009)

I just heard over the wire that Michael Jackson has passed on into oblivion. 

I was never a big fan of his but that album Thriller was (I think) his best work. For all of his faults and foibles, he was a musical genius. In that respect, I tip my hat.

What are your thoughts? like, no like?

Fav songs? 


Let's hear it!!


----------



## olosto (Jun 25, 2009)

Shocking.. Good music, sick person *shrugs*


----------



## LETS BAZE (Jun 25, 2009)

yea its sad but everybody has there day!


----------



## OregonMeds (Jun 25, 2009)

He did make some good songs for the 80's that is. Kinda glad to see him go though.

Aside from looking like a sick freak he had tons of debt, spent his fortune and then some, lost the neverland ranch last year I think and was just headed downhill ever since.

Thanks MJ but good riddance. One less child molester.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 25, 2009)

He makes me want to puke just looking at his goofy ass. Fairly sure the Lord has made him a nice spot to rest in hell. Can't say for sure of course, just a guess.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 25, 2009)

hooray! butt diddlers burn in the lowest circle of hell.


----------



## LedZeppelin8906 (Jun 25, 2009)

Someone already updated his wikipedia page


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Jun 25, 2009)

The 2 above me are possibly the smartest people on earth. +rep for u my friends. And on to stay on topic let me just say its about fucking time. I've been wanting him to die since I saw the pink panther lol. (The old one where he's dancin and rubbin on himself I think that was the movie) though I was really truly hoping it would be rape and or murder that took him... Ill take cardiac arrest.


----------



## zoso914 (Jun 25, 2009)

LedZeppelin8906 said:


> Someone already updated his wikipedia page


They say it happens in threes Ed,Farrah,now Michael


----------



## indianaman (Jun 25, 2009)

i hope he gets buttfucked by a mculley culkin demon for all eternity, with no lube. have fun in hell jacko.


----------



## aceshigh69 (Jun 25, 2009)

oh well
i feel worse about farah faucet


----------



## indianaman (Jun 25, 2009)

i saw her in this terrible movie called ''logan's run''. smokin. eat her butt.kiss-ass


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 25, 2009)

no shit jacksons dead really how old what cause? well young children with bad parents are safe now.


----------



## BakedinBC (Jun 25, 2009)

heart attack i believe. says when paramedics found him he wasnt breathing and they tried to do CPR


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 25, 2009)

Join the club on Farah. Ashamed that dirty dog freak MJ died the same day as her. She is sorta getting her thunder stole.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 25, 2009)

i dont follow the news keeps me sane so mj and s.fawcett both died today?


----------



## peacemane420 (Jun 25, 2009)

zoso914 said:


> They say it happens in threes Ed,Farrah,now Michael


dude ive heard that so many times!!!!!!!!!!




my favorite songs by him have to be "ill be there" and "rock with you"
ahhh i love his voice!


----------



## aceshigh69 (Jun 25, 2009)

yes sir Farah died from cancer at 62 and michael died of heart attack at 50. today. Best wishes and prayers go out to the families for thier loss


----------



## indianaman (Jun 25, 2009)

indianaman said:


> i hope he gets buttfucked by a mculley culkin demon for all eternity, with no lube. have fun in hell jacko.



yup......


----------



## taffo143 (Jun 25, 2009)

r.i.p micheal jackson. some people need to get some respect, not naming any names. PEACE


----------



## indianaman (Jun 25, 2009)

well, did he go on a diddle fest in iceland? no? then you have a bias.


----------



## peacemane420 (Jun 25, 2009)

taffo143 said:


> r.i.p micheal jackson. some people need to get some respect, not naming any names. PEACE


totally dude.

gotta give it to get it!


----------



## taffo143 (Jun 25, 2009)

Grow up, kid


----------



## indianaman (Jun 25, 2009)

okay.... if you get out of the igloo once in a while.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 25, 2009)

fuck him the children who he fucked both physically and mentally are the ones who will suffer for the remainder of there lives. if he was not wealthy and did not make music but still fucked kids everyone would say death or prison. anyone who feels differently is quite stupid.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 25, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> fuck him the children who he fucked both physically and mentally are the ones who will suffer for the remainder of there lives. if he was not wealthy and did not make music but still fucked kids everyone would say death or prison. anyone who feels differently is quite stupid.



i hate that pasty pedophile. how would you like to be felt up by MJ, HE SUCKED A CHILD"S PENIS AND GAVE KIDS WINE AND PILLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 25, 2009)

anyone have any children of there own who feel he is so great? so if your music is good and you have money being a pedophile is ok? hopefully his conscious killed him who dies at fifty anyways for no reason.


----------



## taffo143 (Jun 25, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> fuck him the children who he fucked both physically and mentally are the ones who will suffer for the remainder of there lives. If he was not wealthy and did not make music but still fucked kids everyone would say death or prison. Anyone who feels differently is quite stupid.


i think ur forgetting he was proven innocent in every case opened against him, remember people will do anything for money, and he had lots ov it.
He was just a man who was deprived any sort ov normal childhood, he liked children because it made him feel young being around them.!!
If u believe everything u read in the papers and on the news ur quite neive urself!!


----------



## indianaman (Jun 25, 2009)

nasty creepy fuck. people let him sleep with their children. his nose melted while he was talking to howard stern.... HIS NOSE FUCKING MELTED DUDE WHAT THE FUCK THAT IS NOT NORMAL.


----------



## peacemane420 (Jun 25, 2009)

ignorance anyone????


----------



## indianaman (Jun 25, 2009)

did you stay at ''the ranch''? it all makes sense.


----------



## taffo143 (Jun 25, 2009)

How old r u???????????????????????? Should u even be on this site????


----------



## indianaman (Jun 25, 2009)

i'm sean connery, show some respect.


----------



## taffo143 (Jun 25, 2009)

He was an iconic megasuperstar, the biggest musical prodigy ever lived, give respect , death should be wished on nobody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe u were tickled as a child


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 25, 2009)

hmm so if you have lots of money and can hire lawyers your innocent? lots of people have lots of money lots of people grew up rough and had no childhoods. he has been accused of child molestation more than once why does this not happen to all rich people? i live in la lots of famous people all around here yet mj seems to pull all the child molestation charges. who builds a big playground in there yard who is an adult? whether you enjoy his music or not separate that in your mind from the truth he likes little naked children thats not ok. if he was anybody else everyone would be calling for justice dont let fame confuse the truth.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/mjdec1.html


----------



## BakedinBC (Jun 25, 2009)

hes a celebrity show respect.... are you serious?

so because someone is popular and loved by many, that means that everything they do is OK? 

i dont even like his music, or the things hes done. 

wont be missed

peace


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 25, 2009)

Lol that was hilarious indianaman thank you for shutting that cocky dude up. You, taffo143, are completely wrong. Apparently you are the thick one. Too bad they took away the neg rep


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 25, 2009)

if my favorite musician consistently gets in trouble with charges involving little children and i defend that person someone slap me.lol


----------



## Dirtyboy (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh Why don't all calm down down for cripe sake.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 25, 2009)

i like kids stuff im a big kid at heart i am im being serious but when you involve sexuality with children thats deeply evil and wrong. personally i dont believe in jail time i believe in the parents having personal time with the accused. haha


----------



## GrowTech (Jun 25, 2009)

This thread is about Michael Jackson, not Sean Connery or some childish argument. No more personal attacks, or this thread is going into oblivion too. Thanks guys


----------



## GrowTech (Jun 25, 2009)

taffo143 said:


> Please some fellow british people tell these dumb fucks im right!!!!!!!!! I should kno i am british.
> 
> Ireland, scotland, wales and england all have their own flags but are untited with the british flag, dont go on about something u clearly know nothing about!!!!!!! Go to school.


It doesn't matter if he's from the Moon, quit insulting other members. Read the rules bud, that type of behavior isn't tolerated here. Thanks.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 25, 2009)

some of ireland is not part of britain i have been there if you were to say different in an irish pub bad things would happen.


----------



## GrowTech (Jun 25, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> some of ireland is not part of britain i have been there if you were to say different in an irish pub bad things would happen.


Take it to a different thread bud 

Thanks.


----------



## DownOnWax (Jun 25, 2009)

Thriller was the fucking heat back in the day!

And the Jackson 5 changed the face of Motown, RIP Michael


----------



## DownOnWax (Jun 25, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> Take it to a different thread bud
> 
> Thanks.


Yeah, please for the sake of people who actually do want to talk about the subject.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 25, 2009)

im polite and to the point in my posts some people are just offensive sorry.


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 25, 2009)

his music was cool..,, didnt agree with is my of thinking bur dang good musis


----------



## DownOnWax (Jun 25, 2009)

taffo143 said:


> google u dumb fuck, irish flag is green/white/orange.
> 
> I do appologize to the original poster.
> 
> ...


Take it easy killer, get stoned or something


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 25, 2009)

his music was cool.rip....................


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 25, 2009)

ok back to human offensiveness which one of is child molesters regardless of musical prowess. lol


----------



## GrowTech (Jun 25, 2009)

taffo143 said:


> google u dumb fuck, irish flag is green/white/orange.
> 
> I do appologize to the original poster.
> 
> ...



Couldn't take a hint? Couldn't take a couple of hints? See ya in 10 days.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 25, 2009)

i understand your need to moderate but was the little f you icon needed? im one of the calm ones with my words. seems a little much bro. peace


----------



## raiderman (Jun 25, 2009)

on his recent interview he was looking awfully skinny,, heartattck may have been caused by anarexia..plus all his stresses.sad he died so soon.R.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 25, 2009)

he was a pedophile why was it to soon?


----------



## raiderman (Jun 25, 2009)

We found him,he's in here with us.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 25, 2009)

well i did argue on your side of things was there name calling between you guys? i try to avoid that it angers the mods? i dont want to draw fire as well. so back to mj molesting children which is bad mm'kay


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 25, 2009)

man that chick in your avatar is all screwed up thats in no way attractive why would someone do that looks painful. appropriate though as this is the final mj thread haha.


----------



## kubrickzghost (Jun 25, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I just heard over the wire that Michael Jackson has passed on into oblivion.
> 
> I was never a big fan of his but that album Thriller was (I think) his best work. For all of his faults and foibles, he was a musical genius. In that respect, I tip my hat.
> 
> ...



What a day, huh? When Michael goes, you know the world is falling apart.

But hey check this out. I find a little irony in this that we can all learn from. With all respect to the man, he was really in to longevity treatments like sleeping inside an oxygen tank in the 80's. He sought out methodologies for good health with his vast resources. This fixation led to plastic surgery, which led to prescription medication. The moral of this story is don't think twice before you smoke a bowl of sticky medical cannabis. There's no guarantees in life except higher taxes.

And in honor of the king of pop, here's the death heading already uploaded to Wikipedia.
 


*Death*

 Wikinews has related news: _*Singer and songwriter Michael Jackson dies*_ On the morning of June 25, 2009, Jackson reportedly collapsed at a home he was renting in west Los Angeles. Paramedics responded to a 911 call at 12:21 pm local time.[186] He reportedly was not breathing at the time that paramedics arrived, and CPR was quickly performed.[187] He fell into a coma and died shortly after being rushed to the UCLA hospital.[188] The cause of death is suspected to be cardiac arrest.[187] Jackson was pronounced dead at 2:26 p.m Pacific Time. At 4:36 pm local time, the Los Angeles coroner confirmed Jackson's death.[189] Although there is no evidence of criminality, Los Angeles Police Department detectives have opened an investigation into his death.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 25, 2009)

he is owed nothing he molested children and took there youth good riddance. good buy worm food.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## raiderman (Jun 25, 2009)

indianamansrevenge said:


> what a moving tribute.


were coming for you nex,hahaha...you sound as goofy as that chick looks in that stupid avitar.lol...i'm off the goofball express...say bycicle man,hahah,,funny ass shit,yur the man..gotta a couple pounds to work on,, so if you will excuse me.unsubscribed.


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Jun 25, 2009)

Just got a txt sayi " its official micheal jackson is no longer dead to just america" muahahaha love it


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 25, 2009)

he is a legend not a real big fan, he was popular all threw my growing up , i was into rock not pop R.I.P. dude !!! i will smoke a joint for him !!


----------



## thepike1984 (Jun 25, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> i will smoke a joint for him !!


Me too. Blaze 1 up for Jackson!


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 25, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> They both got ten day bans... It's what happens when you get your 3rd infraction. Trust me, I would rather they just get a warning, but how many warnings am I supposed to issue before I pull the trigger?
> 
> The only person who is responsible for YOUR conduct is YOU!


I feel ya dude, I just thought that indianaman got a full on ban while the other guy only got a 10 day ban. It was just a misunderstanding and now that you explained I agree with you. Thanks GrowTech


----------



## Just Reading (Jun 25, 2009)

Everyone who is posting about MJ being a pedophile be careful on ICmag. They are handing out bans for anyone who speaks badly about pedophilia. 

I thought they were just a pot site, but it looks like they also have an active pro-pedophile moderation staff.


----------



## Kratom (Jun 25, 2009)

Farrah Fawcett also died but Jacko kind of stole the show today.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 25, 2009)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=What+nationality+is+sean+connery?


----------



## GrowTech (Jun 25, 2009)

After the crap I'm going to have to clean up in this thread, consider yourselves lucky just getting the 10 days the system gives you ... So stop making accounts to evade your bans and just do your 10 days...


----------



## GrowTech (Jun 25, 2009)

There... thread is cleaned up pretty well...Lets keep it on track people


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 26, 2009)

Okay, I got distracted yesterday and for that I apologize. I was going to start this morning by hitting the responses, but this thread unraveled while I was off. 

Michael brings out a lot of emotions. I was never really a fan but in many ways I feel sorry for him. There was a person with a lot of demons. 

One of the posters made a very good point, and I will back rep you on my way out of the post, Michael was a freak (pun?) about longevity and did things you and I could not (or would not) afford to keep his youth. It was all about youth with him (yes I'm aware of the joke and irony in there), that guy got fractured emotionally somewhere in his youth....

The lesson being (at least for me), every adult on the planet works out their childhood for the rest of their lives. Michael was an extreme case and a pop icon (rightfully so, he was a genius), which gave us all a window to his pain and escape mechanism. 

It's all over for him now and his pain is finally extinguished. He chased eternal youth and fell off the conveyor belt of life far earlier than he planned on. 

Life's a bitch......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2009)

whats the difference between *Alex Ferguson and michael jackson?

alex ferguson will be playing giggs next year....

shoot me down for bad taste jokes, i care not
*


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Jun 26, 2009)

im not an mj fan but cmon people leave him the fuck alone! he was proven innocent how many times? let him rip!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2009)

dude so was O.J and maddeline mc canns parents proves????


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 26, 2009)

No one is ever proven innocent. They are found not guilty. There is a difference, a big one.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Jun 26, 2009)

good point.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 26, 2009)

Innocence is when the real authority (judge) in the court room listens to the two opposing lawyers blather on and says at some point, either early or late into the case, "are you kidding me? This case is DISMISSED." 

That is innocence, or as close as you want to get, in our judicial system.


----------



## Cannabolic (Jun 26, 2009)

damn that shit is crazy. and michael is like that dude that you'd expect to live forever. i mean granted nobody does but what im sayin is we crack on michael for his faults but how many of us expected for there to be a time where he wouldnt be around? i didn't............


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes, that is so true. I have at least a dozen ppl who were close to me that I certainly thought would be alive today. Death is completely random and always on your shoulder...waiting for it's turn.


----------



## LadieGanja (Jun 26, 2009)

he should've smoked pot. his life-span might've been longer. i dunno. i probably wont make it to 50.


----------



## grow space (Jun 26, 2009)

so sad-the king of pop is gone.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 26, 2009)

LadieGanja said:


> he should've smoked pot. his life-span might've been longer.



I dunno, maybe he did at some point, but I think it would have slowed his dance steps down...





> i dunno. i probably wont make it to 50.



I think George Burns said that once  You never know....one of the great surprises that are built into life....death.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 26, 2009)

This is interesting...... ppl really are going to miss him, one way or the other.

*The internet suffered a number of slowdowns as people the world over rushed to verify accounts of Michael Jackson's death.*
Search giant Google confirmed to the BBC that when the news first broke it feared it was under attack. 
Millions of people who Googled the star's name were greeted with an error page rather than a list of results. 
It warned users "your query looks similar to automated requests from a computer virus or spyware application". 
"It's true that between approximately 2.40PM Pacific and 3.15PM Pacific, some Google News users experienced difficulty accessing search results for queries related to Michael Jackson and saw the error page," said Google spokesman Gabriel Stricker. 
It was around this time that the singer was officially pronounced dead. 
Google's trends page showed that searches for Michael Jackson had reached such a volume that in its so called "hotness" gauge the topic was rated "volcanic". 
The BBC news website reported that traffic to the site at 0400 BST was 48% higher than average.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 26, 2009)

actually in some of his molestation charges which there were a few he simply settled out of court with large sums of money. i just find it funny how a celeb is held to a higher standard than anyone else. any other person who constantly gets accused as a molester would not be assumed innocent but would be hung out to dry. im sick of rich or famous people getting away with serious crimes people need to separate his music from his personal life and immoral activity. lots of people have hard childhoods a lot harder than his and they dont turn into child molesters. its just ridiculous he gets a pass for being famous. people are blinded by the light of fame ridiculous. i wonder if it is true about ic mag banning people how immature. i guess the powers that be on icmag are big fans of michaels but not freedom of speech lol.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 26, 2009)

Like any issue, it always comes down to money....

More money means better legal representation.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 26, 2009)

so true so very true. to some degree you can buy your way out of most legal problems.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 26, 2009)

To a point. Just ask Arlen Spectre.....


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 26, 2009)

they dont always go free money ups the odds though.


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle (Jun 26, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> actually in some of his molestation charges which there were a few he simply settled out of court with large sums of money. i just find it funny how a celeb is held to a higher standard than anyone else. any other person who constantly gets accused as a molester would not be assumed innocent but would be hung out to dry. im sick of rich or famous people getting away with serious crimes people need to separate his music from his personal life and immoral activity. lots of people have hard childhoods a lot harder than his and they dont turn into child molesters. its just ridiculous he gets a pass for being famous. people are blinded by the light of fame ridiculous. i wonder if it is true about ic mag banning people how immature. i guess the powers that be on icmag are big fans of michaels but not freedom of speech lol.


If Michael Jackson were alive and some of these comments were being made, they would be considered actionable libel. While I'm sure most of us have been disturbed by Jackson's behavior in recent years, and have had suspicions about his proclivities, screaming that he was a pedophile isn't okay. For starters, he was found not guilty on all counts, and a court-appointed psychiatrist stated that he did not fit the profile of a pedophile, but rather that he had regressed to the state of a ten-year-old boy. I'm sure that Michael Jackson had a great deal wrong with him, but I don't know the extent of it, and for all of your blustering, none of you do either.

The ridiculous comments about "free speech" are absurd and betray a profound ignorance of Constitutional law. Icmag is a private site owned by individuals, not governement. They can choose to allow or disallow whatever they please. Your First Amendment rights do not apply here or there in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 26, 2009)

well thats one way to look at it like his music all you want im not a fool the guy was bad news around children if your bat shit crazy which he was you should not be around children wake up dont let your love for him cloud your judgement of the obvious.


----------



## chronicj69 (Jun 26, 2009)

I think u all need to grow the fuck up. there dead and u still talk shit? all i can say is wow ur pathetic and have no respect what so ever!


RIP M.J
RIP F.F


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 26, 2009)

RIP Farrah Fawcett

I don't wish peace to child molestors


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 26, 2009)

your right i have no respect for people who dont deserve any dead or alive.


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle (Jun 26, 2009)

Actually I could care less about Michael Jackson, never had a thought about him one way or another. But its painfully obvious to me some people are projecting thier own childhood issues onto him.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 26, 2009)

Lol jeeze man you are really over looking things. Just because people are against adults touching young children does not mean anyone here has experienced that. With that post you just made it leads me to think you were in the same boat as those kids that MJ scarred for life. It's okay man, we're here for you


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 26, 2009)

resorting to personal attacks now huh. it makes you look foolish not the ones your comments are aimed at. besides i would be careful with that on this thread its frowned upon.


----------



## Cap K (Jun 26, 2009)

First of all some of you fucks have no fucking respect! Was he eccentric? Yes! Child molester? He was tried and acquitted, but there were still questions. I won't even dignify some of the disgusting things i've been reading in this thread and I am just amazed at how quickly people forget the positive impact this man and his music has left on the world. Some of you should really go to a record store or talk to your parents or download some classic Michael Jackson so you can learn something! believe it or not, admit it or not, Michael Jackson has had a profound effect on music, fashion, dancing, and music videos. Usher, Justin Timberlake, Neo, etc. have all emulated MJ. Do some homework, study his music, his moves and know that many of the entertainers who we currently adore, owe much to Michael Jackson. The nerve of some of you to defame his character in death!


----------



## GrowTech (Jun 26, 2009)

Was he convicted of any of these claims you're making? If you believe that he was a pedophile even though he didnt fit the profile, then isn't the outcome of the trials (not guilty) more or less a problem with the judicial system? Probably not though... Child molesters get convicted EVERY SINGLE DAY... and as many times as Michael Jackson has been ACCUSED of it, he was not found guilty a SINGLE time.

If the law says he didn't do it, he didn't do it.

Greedy opportunist parents and easily manipulated children will do what they do... and I expect them to be shitheads... but it's honestly shocking how many people are IGNORANT to the facts regarding his legal issues... FACTS, not allegations...

Obama molested me...
Dave Chapelle molested me...
Steve Wilkos molested me...
Michael Jackson molested me...

^ See all that bullshit? Bullshit, I said it even though its not true. Has that ever happened before? You bet your ass it has happened before. People are KNOWN to lie to take advantage of any situation they want. If you get bumped on the leg by someones car on accident, that little devil on your shoulder might scream "LAW SUIT!"

Fact remains *you cant prove he was a pedophile...* therefore he is not. 

End of story...

*I'm still shocked about MJ dying... It's a big loss. He was the most original and widely respected artist of his time. He came up from nothing, busted his ass, and made it to the top (Which is more than I can say for most any 'artist' nowadays) -- It just saddens me that the last years of his life were consumed by embarrassment, legal issues, financial issues, etc. I'll always love his music, and will remember him as one of the greatest performers ever.*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 26, 2009)

Only the people he had direct legal contact with know anything about the accusations. It's easy to pile on....with any issue. 

He was a musical genius. He did have a messed up childhood. You'd have to walk a mile in his shoes, before you could even begin to understand him. he may not have understood himself.... but he knew music and his message was always positive, despite his own depression. That's not an easy thing to do.... reps to MJ for that.


----------



## GrowTech (Jun 26, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Only the people he had direct legal contact with know anything about the accusations. It's easy to pile on....with any issue.
> 
> He was a musical genius. He did have a messed up childhood. You'd have to walk a mile in his shoes, before you could even begin to understand him. he may not have understood himself.... but he knew music and his message was always positive, despite his own depression. That's not an easy thing to do.... reps to MJ for that.



 well said!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 26, 2009)

MJ paid me in advance to say that in case of his demise...the check bounced.


----------



## GrowTech (Jun 26, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> MJ paid me in advance to say that in case of his demise...the check bounced.


Zing!


----------



## ganjman (Jun 26, 2009)

I liked, i think 2 of his songs - back in the day. The guy was a pervert, looked like a fucking alien and gave humans a bad name in general with his..... whatever, im glad he's dead, he supposidly had skin cancer anyway.... serves him right for hacking his ear off to rebuild a nose and then for that to fall off too... fucking joke and so was he.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 26, 2009)

people who have a great deal of emotional attachments cant look at this clearly i never liked nor disliked mj before the multitude of allegations against him wealthy people get away with crimes all the time. so i would not base his guilt or innocence based on court findings that is naive. besides keep in mind he settled out of court involving large sums of money as well. if your a grown man and have sleep overs with children are around children which are not your own privately there is something deeply wrong. where there is smoke there is fire. look at all the evidence over the years and its pretty plain to see. do people sometimes try to extort celebrities of course do i think some of these parents are bad people who allowed there children to sleep with mj of course. so why after so many allegations would you continually put yourself in the same situation involving much private time with children not your own? the guy was a very sick man plain and simple. if your level headed and you look at all the evidence over the years its fairly obvious what went on. its funny people defend mj like they do politics or religion.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 26, 2009)

he was a talented musician i agree but that needs to be separated from who he was as a person he was a very disturbed individual look what he did to himself physically. a mentally healthy person does not harm themselves in that way or put themselves in situations which he did routinely.


----------



## GrowTech (Jun 26, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> if your level headed and you look at all the evidence over the years its fairly obvious what went on. its funny people defend mj like they do politics or religion.


Did you see some evidence that the courts didn't? Funny you talk about evidence when you can't offer a shred of it.


----------



## GrowTech (Jun 26, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> he was a talented musician i agree but that needs to be separated from who he was as a person he was a very disturbed individual look what he did to himself physically. a mentally healthy person does not harm themselves in that way or put themselves in situations which he did routinely.


Do we not all have issues? He just had the money to fix his issues.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 26, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> people who have a great deal of emotional attachments cant look at this clearly i never liked nor disliked mj before the multitude of allegations against him wealthy people get away with crimes all the time. so i would not base his guilt or innocence based on court findings that is naive. besides keep in mind he settled out of court involving large sums of money as well. if your a grown man and have sleep overs with children are around children which are not your own privately there is something deeply wrong. where there is smoke there is fire. look at all the evidence over the years and its pretty plain to see. do people sometimes try to extort celebrities of course do i think some of these parents are bad people who allowed there children to sleep with mj of course. so why after so many allegations would you continually put yourself in the same situation involving much private time with children not your own? the guy was a very sick man plain and simple. if your level headed and you look at all the evidence over the years its fairly obvious what went on. its funny people defend mj like they do politics or religion.


for crying out loud his body parts were falling off,jesus.any person that has a doctor redirect body parts something is terribly wrong.He looked like one of those women with those 1977 shades he always wear manaquines ina store windw.if my face looked like a monkeys ass ,it wouldnt bother me if i had millions.because i know i can have the hottest hottie there is,lol.carry on.he liked to hang around play grounds.damn.


----------



## Cap K (Jun 26, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> people who have a great deal of emotional attachments cant look at this clearly i never liked nor disliked mj before the multitude of allegations against him wealthy people get away with crimes all the time. so i would not base his guilt or innocence based on court findings that is naive. besides keep in mind he settled out of court involving large sums of money as well. if your a grown man and have sleep overs with children are around children which are not your own privately there is something deeply wrong. where there is smoke there is fire. look at all the evidence over the years and its pretty plain to see. do people sometimes try to extort celebrities of course do i think some of these parents are bad people who allowed there children to sleep with mj of course. so why after so many allegations would you continually put yourself in the same situation involving much private time with children not your own? the guy was a very sick man plain and simple. if your level headed and you look at all the evidence over the years its fairly obvious what went on. its funny people defend mj like they do politics or religion.


 
People also like to jump all over a story and chime in with two cents from the peanut gallery. Anybody in here actually see Michael Jackson Molest a child? Got a friend or someone you know who was molested by him? Gimme a fuckin break!
The media is lovin this shit too cause they get to rehash the past 10-15 years. I like Harlem and how they celebrated his music in the street in front of The Apollo last night. For me this aint about remembering that he was a freak and a tortured soul. All I wanted to do last night and now is to hear his music because I was reminded by his death that his music enriched my life and many others. So voice your opinions, but know that there are millions of people who choose to remember the joy he brought them.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 26, 2009)

Cap K said:


> People also like to jump all over a story and chime in with two cents from the peanut gallery. Anybody in here actually see Michael Jackson Molest a child? Got a friend or someone you know who was molested by him? Gimme a fuckin break!
> The media is lovin this shit too cause they get to rehash the past 10-15 years. I like Harlem and how they celebrated his music in the street in front of The Apollo last night. For me this aint about remembering that he was a freak and a tortured soul. All I wanted to do last night and now is to hear his music because I was reminded by his death that his music enriched my life and many others. So voice your opinions, but know that there are millions of people who choose to remember the joy he brought them.


so if no one sees it it didn't happen?


----------



## raiderman (Jun 26, 2009)

Cap K said:


> People also like to jump all over a story and chime in with two cents from the peanut gallery. Anybody in here actually see Michael Jackson Molest a child? Got a friend or someone you know who was molested by him? Gimme a fuckin break!
> The media is lovin this shit too cause they get to rehash the past 10-15 years. I like Harlem and how they celebrated his music in the street in front of The Apollo last night. For me this aint about remembering that he was a freak and a tortured soul. All I wanted to do last night and now is to hear his music because I was reminded by his death that his music enriched my life and many others. So voice your opinions, but know that there are millions of people who choose to remember the joy he brought them.


 if you got word that someone was molesting YOUR child , wouldnt you want the world to know and sue,,,damn.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 26, 2009)

why wasn't he being celebrated last week?


----------



## Cap K (Jun 26, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> so if no one sees it it didn't happen?


Not sayin it did'nt happen, but how much energy is to be spent on something that definetly can't be proved now.


----------



## Cap K (Jun 26, 2009)

raiderman said:


> if you got word that someone was molesting YOUR child , wouldnt you want the world to know and sue,,,damn.


Getting word aint proof, but for the record motherfucker molest my kid and he wont make it to trial.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 26, 2009)

Cap K said:


> Not sayin it did'nt happen, but how much energy is to be spent on something that definetly can't be proved now.


i'd say he killed himsef with delusional addidictive psyco compulsusive behavior.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 26, 2009)

Cap K said:


> Getting word aint proof, but for the record motherfucker molest my kid and he wont make it to trial.


so wat your saying if you didnt see it , it didnt happen like fddk said,damn son.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 26, 2009)

Bicycle Racer.......



> people who have a great deal of emotional attachments cant look at this clearly i never liked nor disliked mj before the multitude of allegations against him wealthy people get away with crimes all the time. so i would not base his guilt or innocence based on court findings that is naive.


So what do you base it on? The national enquirer?


----------



## Cap K (Jun 26, 2009)

I think we are also forgetting that just to be accused of something usually means you are guilty in the court of public opinion, which is never right. How many people have been falsley accused of things, only to be exonerated, but not with their reputaion intact.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 26, 2009)

money buys innocence. ask OJ.


----------



## TANDY (Jun 26, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> why wasn't he being celebrated last week?


good point there.. probably because every body thought he was a weird twisted pedophile..!!


----------



## raiderman (Jun 26, 2009)

Dont worry crack jack and cap k,lol,,he's well taken care of here.No rest for the wicked my friend.unsub.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 26, 2009)

yes and he kept putting himself in situations with young children. i dont think all people celebrities or not that are accused of something are guilty. in mj case its pretty clear though. this is getting redundant i must say. if he loved children so much and wanted to be around them why would he not make sure there were always many people around so these kinds of accusations could not happen. if you analyze the charges and evidence it looks real real bad thats the truth.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 26, 2009)

Hope I never get a jury with some of you all on it.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 26, 2009)

why would a grown man ever be alone overnight with children not his own in his bedroom?


----------



## Cap K (Jun 26, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> yes and he kept putting himself in situations with young children. i dont think all people celebrities or not that are accused of something are guilty. in mj case its pretty clear though. this is getting redundant i must say. if he loved children so much and wanted to be around them why would he not make sure there were always many people around so these kinds of accusations could not happen. if you analyze the charges and evidence it looks real real bad thats the truth.


 
You are right, it's redundant. Exactly why I've taken myself out of the discussion and I'm listening to Off the Wall....classic feel good material!


----------



## Cap K (Jun 26, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Hope I never get a jury with some of you all on it.


Could say that again homie! Take a plea aggreement plz!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 26, 2009)

and now back to our regularly scheduled program, ...........................


[youtube]DEeRL94Rzbw[/youtube]


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Jun 26, 2009)

Haha got another one this morning sorry if its already been posted "since mj was 99% plastic he will be melted down into lego blocks so kids can play with him for once"


----------



## vapedg13 (Jun 26, 2009)

Jackson was twice accused of molesting young boys and was only charged 1 time in 2003 with child sexual abuse..... following his 2005 acquittal and vowed he would never again live at Neverland.

Unless he touched your kids dick .....we will never know the truth!!! But his musical genius cant be denied RIP


----------



## anhedonia (Jun 26, 2009)

I was in jail for a year in a max cell block and there was a 50 yo black guy who was charged with gross sexual imposition with a 14 year old. And out of all those people in there who talked shit just like you guys about all the variety of punishment a child molester should get, not one of those fuckers ever said a word to this guy. And he even told people he was with a christian youth ministery and in the cell block started his own bible study in his cell where he would yell really loud and speak in jibberish and thought god was protecting him I would imagine. Anyway I was the only person who talked shit to him and one time he grabbed a pen and started coming at me with it and I think he must have talked to a guard or something because just as I was noticeing him with the pen in his fist ready to fight me , an officer came and told him to roll his shit up and nothing really ensued. But all those thugs were up in that cell block (Im not a fighter by nature) and not one of them could take care of that guy. Instead they all had bible study. Fucking stupid. Most of them sounded just like bicycleracer just all talk. Him and his friends should just unsubscribe so the people who want to respect michael jackson in death can do so. Why dont you start your own michael jackson hate thread and you guys can talk about pedophiles and how MJ is one and hes going to burn in hell. That sounds more like what your into so take all your shit to your own thread.


----------



## rocweiler (Jun 26, 2009)

Very talented artist R.I.P Michael Jackson


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle (Jun 26, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> why would a grown man ever be alone overnight with children not his own in his bedroom?


And why would any parent allow their kid to stay the night with him after he was accused of all this stuff? Easy target with $$.


----------



## BTKlotusninja420 (Jun 26, 2009)

personally....im glad the pedo croaked..i bet the heart attack was from guilt,no joke he ruined so many kids live's. many will remember him as the so called "king of pop" but i think ill remember him as the "little boy penis sucker" sorry he was truely disgusting and i think the familys of his victims can move on now.


peace

Kozmo


----------



## BTKlotusninja420 (Jun 26, 2009)

indianaman said:


> i hope he gets buttfucked by a mculley culkin demon for all eternity, with no lube. have fun in hell jacko.



poor kevin from home alone! lol


kozmo


----------



## BTKlotusninja420 (Jun 26, 2009)

na na na does anyone REALLY remember those trials? remember seeing all those fat over 40 year old women sobbing like bitches over michales trial? i remember those sweet camera pan angles on the crowd of people crying for his innocense..please he was a straight pedo to the core,HE TOUCHED LITTLE KIDS,that really needs no trial or explination...rather a fireing line or publuc castration.

and on the end of that not ill leave you with a joke m.j would have enjoyed..."whats the best part of fucking 28 year olds???? theres twenty of them!

see you in hell m.j

kozmo


----------



## hughlle (Jun 26, 2009)

didn't like the person, didn't like the music, now i gotta listen to that tripe (an opinion!) all day on the radio at work :/


----------



## dub please (Jun 26, 2009)

May as well smoke a bowl dedicated to Jackson I figure. Never listened to his music really, but definitly one of the biggest artists of all time. May have to pick up Thriller one of these days. RIP Michael


----------



## anhedonia (Jun 26, 2009)

I remember being in elementary school and all the kids were listening to michael jackson. That must have been around 84-85. I think the school had all the kids sing "we are the world". He was the inspiration of many artists.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 26, 2009)

Heart attacks are quite common for people suffering from Anorexia, which I believe will come out in the news soon.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2009)

i still think hes fakin hell turn up in a canoe in 5 years


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 26, 2009)

as cj said either low blood potassium from anorexia or i think even more likely a prescription opiate overdose. its more than likely one of those causes or a bit of both.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 26, 2009)

then again im all talk as someone said lol whatever that means.


----------



## BTKlotusninja420 (Jun 26, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i still think hes fakin hell turn up in a canoe in 5 years


along with 2pAC and biggie and elvis! SWWWEEETT! 


peace 

kozmo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2009)

dude ive seen bubba hotep.... hes out there man whacked out on goof balls screwomh motel mades with a ski mask on.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 26, 2009)

i liked tupac he was talented imo.


----------



## anhedonia (Jun 26, 2009)

think of it as a fox never smells his own hole.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 26, 2009)

huh???????


----------



## BTKlotusninja420 (Jun 26, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude ive seen bubba hotep.... hes out there man whacked out on goof balls screwomh motel mades with a ski mask on.




dude that movie is fucking majestic! i get the same feeling i get from that movie with the big lebowski. sweet movie plug gin and tonic


peace

kozmo


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 26, 2009)

someone say big lebowski classic movie.


----------



## BTKlotusninja420 (Jun 26, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> someone say big lebowski classic movie.



guilty lol 


after all....the dude abides


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 26, 2009)

yes he does. i have learned life lessons from that flick. it has to be watched a few times to really be enjoyed fully imo.


----------



## BTKlotusninja420 (Jun 26, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> yes he does. i have learned life lessons from that flick. it has to be watched a few times to really be enjoyed fully imo.



i would kill to be the dude for like a week..and i have seen that movie so many times. yet it never gets old to me. 


peace

kozmo


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 26, 2009)

somehow it does not get old peace.


----------



## J.Ruhland (Jun 27, 2009)

seriously whoever deleted my post on here is fucking a lame. You have people talking dirt about him and degrading him as a person and u delete my post?? This site has its gay points and this is defintly one of them.


----------



## solistics (Jun 27, 2009)

Fuck him! The world is a better place without him.....


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 27, 2009)

solistics said:


> Fuck him! The world is a better place without him.....


What equations do you use to determine who makes the world a better place? Does this equation work on everyone? How much actual information do you feed into your equations? What are the parameters? How much do you have to know about a person to make this determination? 

This is an amazing discovery and you should share your powers with the rest of us.


----------



## GrowTech (Jun 27, 2009)

J.Ruhland said:


> seriously whoever deleted my post on here is fucking a lame. You have people talking dirt about him and degrading him as a person and u delete my post?? This site has its gay points and this is defintly one of them.


I deleted your post because it was insulting to the members of this community... If you have a problem with it, go cry into your pillow.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 27, 2009)

J.Ruhland said:


> seriously whoever deleted my post on here is fucking a lame. You have people talking dirt about him and degrading him as a person and u delete my post?? This site has its gay points and this is defintly one of them.


Go to another site if you do not like how this site is run. The only people who have problems with this site are the people who do not abide by the rules


----------



## GrowTech (Jun 28, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Go to another site if you do not like how this site is run. The only people who have problems with this site are the people who do not abide by the rules


You always have a pretty logical point when it comes to forum conduct.


----------



## mattman (Jun 28, 2009)

heres a vid of mj moving around when he suppose to be dead 

http://linkbee.com/mjalive


----------



## solistics (Jun 28, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> What equations do you use to determine who makes the world a better place? Does this equation work on everyone? How much actual information do you feed into your equations? What are the parameters? How much do you have to know about a person to make this determination?
> 
> This is an amazing discovery and you should share your powers with the rest of us.


Oh how very droll! Give yourself a pat on the back for being so clever. But hey...since you asked.

Without wanting to spend too much time debating the idea of free speech or said presentation of free speech in the form of a post on a forum, when one is a celebrity you put yourself on a pedestal and openly subject yourself to opinion, be that personal or public. This is the price of celebrity. As a celebrity under the scrutiny of the press, the intimate details of your life are revealed in excruciating detail. Say for example a fading career in pop music or a child sex abuse court case. Based on this detail it is inevitable that members of the public at large will undoubtedly form an opinion. As a member of the public I myself have formed a personal opinion based on the information provided to me via a number of press outlets (paper, web, tv etc.). 

My personal opinion is that Michael Jackson was a sad, mentally disturbed, shadow of a man who preyed on the trust of small children and for these reason I whole-heartedly feel the world is better off without him. Yes, I am aware that the most recent court case against him was discharged through lack of evidence but much like the O.J Simpson case, I and many others feel that he was guilty and due to the mishandling of the case allowed to walk free. I base my comment in my earlier post on this opinion.

Again, I'll make clear that this is my personal opinion and one which I am, just like you, entitled to.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 28, 2009)

So, no equations? 

When someone doesn't know the ABC'S of an issue, they merely fill in XY and Z. Well done. 

I didn't know MJ, so I am not as forward in passing judgment.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 28, 2009)

So did he overdose or what? I heard stuff about the family wanting a second autopsy


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't know (gasp). 

He was anorexic, so an overdose may not have been the cause. It may have contributed, but heart attacks are a common deadly after effect of anorexia. He was skin and bones.


----------



## GrowTech (Jun 28, 2009)

solistics said:


> Oh how very droll! Give yourself a pat on the back for being so clever. But hey...since you asked.
> 
> Without wanting to spend too much time debating the idea of free speech or said presentation of free speech in the form of a post on a forum, when one is a celebrity you put yourself on a pedestal and openly subject yourself to opinion, be that personal or public. This is the price of celebrity. As a celebrity under the scrutiny of the press, the intimate details of your life are revealed in excruciating detail. Say for example a fading career in pop music or a child sex abuse court case. Based on this detail it is inevitable that members of the public at large will undoubtedly form an opinion. As a member of the public I myself have formed a personal opinion based on the information provided to me via a number of press outlets (paper, web, tv etc.).
> 
> ...



Opinion was formed prior to the closure of the case, and when ANYONE is charged with a crime, and is found not guilty due to "lack of evidence" it generally means that the accused did not commit the crime, or it was found to be that way in the court room. No way to prove you committed the crime = You didn't commit the crime...

Of course, like I said- opinion was formed PRIOR to closure of any case, but due to perpetual ignorance, and how easily influenced people are to act as part of the herd, people ARE TREATED guilty before proven guilty, or in the case of Michael Jackson, before trial even begins.


----------



## imburne (Jun 28, 2009)

MJ has a screwed up childhood and thats why he was so into trying to be a kid again. 

Realistically the only people who know if he did what he did, is him and the boy.


----------



## GrowTech (Jun 28, 2009)

imburne said:


> MJ has a screwed up childhood and thats why he was so into trying to be a kid again.
> 
> Realistically the only people who know if he did what he did, is him and the boy.


and children with manipulative opportunist parents tend to lie just as much as people who ARE guilty, so either way - nobody will ever know the truth, regardless of what it is...


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 28, 2009)

I actually believe MJ when he says nothing "sexual" ever happened. Like the previous posters above me ( ^ ) MJ wanted to BE a child. Sex is in the adult arena, not a childs. Of course very few adults think this way and have a hard time believing it wasn't about sex, because deep inside themselves, they are adults and sex would be THEIR desire.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 28, 2009)

what does wanting to be a kid have to do with openly admitting you share your bed with various children giving and giving them alcohol etc? anyways ill leave this alone i have already made enough friends on this thread lol. it just bugs me when celebs get away with pretty much whatever they please anyone else with same evidence and charges would be in jail plain and simple. people get star struck and allow that to skew there reasoning imo. it does not matter so much now because he is dead. moving on yesterday i was out riding and ended up in encino there were a bunch of cops people and news vans evidently one of his and his families homes are in encino people were waiting at the gates had to be fifty news cameras and the street was closed.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 28, 2009)

I guess you have never had a sleep over.....


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 28, 2009)

i think you know what i mean believe what you will it does not matter now anyways.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 28, 2009)

I just don't think Michael was a sexual person. All of his behaviors do not indicate it.


----------



## 001 (Jun 28, 2009)

only in america can you grow up as a black boy and die as a white woman

nicked that from my pal

I think mj was a victim of mk ultra/monark mind control as they had him from young

just my personal opinion


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 28, 2009)

That was pretty funny...


----------



## solistics (Jun 28, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> So, no equations?


I'm unclear as to what you're looking for here? Do you want me to illustrate the formula I used to rationalize my opinion?



CrackerJax said:


> When someone doesn't know the ABC'S of an issue, they merely fill in XY and Z. Well done.


Am I to understand from this statement that you feel that you DO know the ABC's of the issue and I don't? If the "issue" you are referring to is that of the child sex abuse case then, no I don't claim to have all the facts. The only people who truly know what went on in that room are Michael Jackson and the kids who shared his bed. I accept that a jury of his peers judged him as not guilty. That's the law. However it does not prohibit me from having a personal opinion based on the facts at hand and voicing that opinion. Do you think there should be no further debate around court cases that are ruled on? That we should blindly accept what is put in front of us? If so then I sincerely hope you are never falsely accused and subsequently imprisoned.



CrackerJax said:


> I didn't know MJ, so I am not as forward in passing judgment.


That's fair and your choice. I didn't know Michael Jackson either but I chose to both form and voice my opinion. That's all.


----------



## solistics (Jun 28, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> Opinion was formed prior to the closure of the case, and when ANYONE is charged with a crime, and is found not guilty due to "lack of evidence" it generally means that the accused did not commit the crime, or it was found to be that way in the court room. No way to prove you committed the crime = You didn't commit the crime...
> 
> Of course, like I said- opinion was formed PRIOR to closure of any case, but due to perpetual ignorance, and how easily influenced people are to act as part of the herd, people ARE TREATED guilty before proven guilty, or in the case of Michael Jackson, before trial even begins.


No argument from me there! That's the law and to a certain extent human nature.

I can only speak for myself and I personally weighed all the information and formed an opinion of my own well after the verdict was passed not before. My opinion take into account not just the court case but all the previous documented incidents. It certainly wasn't a "knee-jerk" reaction to media speculation.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes, exactly. MJ was found to be not guilty and unless you have some new evidence to illuminate upon us all, you are filling in XYZ.....yepper.


----------



## solistics (Jun 28, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Yes, exactly. MJ was found to be not guilty and unless you have some new evidence to illuminate upon us all, you are filling in XYZ.....yepper.


And filling in XYZ is my prerogative as a free thinking person. 

I'll note now that the evidence upon which you're basing your ABC didn't prove him to be innocent either. There was merely insufficient evidence to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that he was guilty. And look, I agree that in a civilized society people should be given the benefit of the doubt and presumed innocent until proven otherwise. I just feel that in this case the evidence was insufficient to sustain a conviction and in these cases it is fair game to form an opinion of your own outside of the strict boundaries of the legal system so long as that opinion is a personal opinion. I mean, I'm not lobbying to have his case re-heard....I just feel that given what I have been privy to information-wise he was guilty.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 28, 2009)

Being wrong is your prerogative as well I suppose, but is hardly ever recommended.


----------



## solistics (Jun 28, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Being wrong is your prerogative as well I suppose, but is hardly ever recommended.


Nor is the arrogant assumption that you above all are correct without exception.

What precisely do you think I am wrong about?


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 29, 2009)

You speak of his guilt as if it is true. It is not. You make sweeping judgments not in evidence.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 29, 2009)

if someone was presented the evidence but had know idea who the accused was it would have gone differently. what is unfortunate is our double standards with how we see justice based on who is involved.


----------



## cbtwohundread (Jun 29, 2009)

if wat your thinking is not rite go to hell......u cant take life from the life giver....tha devils dead....we live foriver


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2009)

you all are arguing about MJ.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 29, 2009)

fdd does have a point.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 29, 2009)

Just pointing out a little common sense......which is increasingly rare.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 29, 2009)

"Common sense is not so common"


----------



## cbtwohundread (Jun 29, 2009)

common sense is of common man


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 29, 2009)

most common people have no sense hence the human conundrum.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 29, 2009)

i made a rhyme sort of.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 29, 2009)

The last election proved that much.


----------



## 001 (Jun 29, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you all are arguing about MJ.


bcoz
yeeeeeeee heeeeeee

nuff said


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 29, 2009)

and the previous election even more so. did you hear billy mays died to 50 also hit his head on an airplane thought he was fine died that night 50 as well.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes, I heard about it. Reminds me of the Natasha Richardson accident. Pretty much the same thing, with the same result...


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 29, 2009)

actually head injury's often manifest themselves hours to days later. in my sport very fit people crash hit there heads feel more or less ok and then sometimes die or go into a coma from internal brain swelling or bleeding. i have gotten concussion's in crashes and im always a bit paranoid for a day or two because of this. the human body is weird sometimes someone will get so fucked up your certain they die and they recover other times something mild snowballs and life is lost you just never know.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 29, 2009)

I just saw on the news that doctors believe billy mays died of heart disease, nothing to do with the plane accident

Here is a link: http://www.cnn.com/2009/SHOWBIZ/TV/06/29/mays.death/index.html


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 29, 2009)

well if that is true its a crazy coincidence will know for sure in a few weeks if an autopsy is performed.


----------



## Spasticsmoke (Jun 29, 2009)

since he was 90% plastic they melted him down into legos so little kids could play with him.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 29, 2009)

Even if it turns out to be the head injury, I don't think the airline should be held responsible. He's probably logged a million miles on planes.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 29, 2009)

no i agree shit happens just one of those odd circumstances. you could try to replicate the injury and you would get many different outcomes most not fatal. sometimes its just your time imo.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 29, 2009)

Probably some "I gotta get off the plane first" wahoos opened the compartment and dropped on him while he was sitting down.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 29, 2009)

certainly possible i know of a guy who on a motorcycle at very slow speed bumped a car in front of him and hit his chest on the handlebars of his bike at again low speed. evidently he hit just right as it stopped his heart and he died otherwise a healthy man go figure.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 29, 2009)

I am thankful for every day......


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 29, 2009)

me too though sometimes i forget how easily it can be taken.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 29, 2009)

And that's how religions take off. People look around and can't believe the built in violence and the pervasiveness of death. No matter how much life spews forth, the planet reeks of death as well. Not a clean funeral parlor death either. An in your face painful and very possibly violent one. 

There's got to be something better than this!? Out pops a guy in a white suit and a collection basket and answers the call.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 29, 2009)

people have gone to war from the beginning of time even apes war over territory so the guy in the suit claims there is a way to peace some people want to believe


----------



## coalminer (Jul 5, 2009)

I would think everybody has an opinion about MJ. You can state he wanted to maintain his youth or whatever. But any way you look at it, a grown man sleeping with a child is not appropriate. Sexual contact or or not. You could say he just wanted to be a child himself, but why would that include having to sleep with one. I believe that a person that would do such a thing had bad intentions. Would you let him babysit for you?


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 5, 2009)

Children sleep together all the time...... so if MJ really thought of himself that way, sleepovers would and could be harmless.


----------



## marcnh (Jul 5, 2009)

He was about to make something like 80 millikon for the first 10 shows, the 40 more shows after that.


----------



## coalminer (Jul 6, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Children sleep together all the time...... so if MJ really thought of himself that way, sleepovers would and could be harmless.



Yes children sleep together all the time. Regardless of what he thought of himself. That isn't a place he should have been. I take it you really believe he thought of himself as a child. So then he got married, divorced, and married again, to a woman who he already impregnated. Doesn't sound like the harmless thinking of a child to me.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 6, 2009)

children raising children?


----------



## Bigrintxas (Jul 6, 2009)

[youtube]yzdXcTIBDW0[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 6, 2009)

coalminer said:


> Yes children sleep together all the time. Regardless of what he thought of himself. That isn't a place he should have been. I take it you really believe he thought of himself as a child. So then he got married, divorced, and married again, to a woman who he already impregnated. Doesn't sound like the harmless thinking of a child to me.


That was a direct cause of all the hooplah over the "other" kids. He quickly figured out that parents are allowed pretty much total control of their kids, while with all his money, it only brought lawyers and trouble. Still no reason to think anything sexual ever occurred. 

Do I think MJ made a good father? No, I don't. Then again, lots of folks don't make good parents.....


----------



## ganjman (Jul 7, 2009)

But only a few folks look like aliens! He was one..


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 7, 2009)

He wasn't happy with looking "at the man in the mirror". I think that song is really about himself.


----------



## Bigrintxas (Jul 11, 2009)

I think its funny how a person can hate Jesus but mourn a child molestor


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 11, 2009)

If you took the time to actually read this thread, you wouldn't have made that comment.


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Jul 11, 2009)

he contributed nothing to society. he was a walking talking hypocrite


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 11, 2009)

A few billion ppl disagree with you on that.


----------



## ThumbofGreen (Jul 13, 2009)

you guys call him a child molester with such certainty as if you were in the room when it took place. Unless you saw with your own eyes or have imperical evidence how can you be so sure. Dont be so quick to believe everything yuo hear or see on the "news"


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 13, 2009)

peoples devotion to celebs is similar to religious devotion in that the facts are by choice overlooked i will leave it at that. anyone who can step back and look at the whole situation and evidence over the years subjectively without personal feelings can see the obvious. its as simple as that.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm only devoted to knowable truth. Jackson was found not guilty and since i wasn't there, I must abide, as opposed to just making it up to feel better.


----------



## Cannabis Corpse (Jul 14, 2009)

he's a dirty child bum snatching ghoul now. he's more dangerous than ever. dont any of u understand he'll just rise from the grave and no conventional weapons can put him back! my god...... oh and r.i.p. for now anyways


----------



## mjisgood21 (Jul 14, 2009)

Was never a big fan of him.But I do like a few songs.I believe he never did shit(molest).I believe the kids parents seen that he was just so good to kids & seen it as"hey if we can get our kid to say some shit about him touching/playing with him & cry a lil in court,we can make him drop some weight(cash).They just wanted a peice of the pie.


----------



## vapedg13 (Jul 17, 2009)

Lucky micheal didnt live in Iraq or Iran or some other mid eastern country...for stealing they cut off your hand....for sleeping with another mans wife your casterated.

Micheal would have had something cut off thats for sure


----------

